# [Hardware] Se me muere el disco (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Necesito teorías gente, cualquier idea bienvenida:

Cada tanto, intermitentemente y aleatoriamente, puedo estar usando el disco al 100% o haciendo nada, la pc se me queda congelada, volviendo a responder al cabo de unos 5 segundos como mucho.

Me costó un tiempo darme cuenta que el problema era el disco rígido.

Cada vez que ocurre, en dmesg me encuentro con las siguientes líneas:

```
ata3.00: speed down requested but no transfer mode left

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata3.00: cmd c4/00:08:cd:10:14/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:00:fd:92:63/00:00:04:00:00/e4 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata3: soft resetting port

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: configured for PIO0

ata3: EH complete

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

El disco se reinicializa, desconozco el motivo.

Pruebas que ya hice:

- Cambié los cables SATA

- Cambié de lugar el cable de datos SATA

- Cambié la fuente de alimentación

- Revisé la superficie del disco <-- No tiene ningun desperfecto

- Arranqué pasandole al kernel la opción irqpoll (por que leí en algun lado que podía tener que ver con eso)

Por lo cual, me inclino a pensar que puede tener algo que ver con software... No uso hdparm como servicio, el disco en cuestión es un WDC de 80 y está conectado a una VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA

Al menos, cada vez que pasa, por dentro me imgino si esto me pasara usando windows: Pantalla azul, IRQ not less or equal   :Very Happy:  (de paso, no, no tengo windows en esta pc, así que no puedo hacer esa prueba)

Cualquier idea, se agradece.

Salud!

**EDITO** Atando cabos, -esto de escribir me sirvió de ejecricio mental- me acabo de dar cuenta de que el problema empezó después de que se me quemó el regulador de 12V de la fuente de alimentación y lo cambié... Ahora estoy con la fuente reparada, voy a probar cambiarla nuevamente por otra que sea nueva.

----------

## pcmaster

Lo primero que se me ocurre es que instales (si no lo tienes ya) smartctl y le hagas un diagnóstico al disco, primero uno corto y, si lo pasa, después uno largo.

Realmente no es smartctl el que hace el diagnóstico, sino que smartctl da orden al disco de que ejecute sus propios programas de diagnóstico internos. Mientras se hace el diagnóstico puedes seguir trabajando con el PC, y además no hay pérdida de datos.

También puedes consultar mediante smartctl el estado de salud del disco.

Consultar estado: smartctl -a /dev/hda

Hacer diagnóstico corto: smartctl -t short /dev/hda

Hacer diagnóstico largo: smartctl -t long /dev/hda

Para un disco ide conectado al canal primario maestro ide. Para SATA supongo que funcionará igual.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias amigo. Me había olvidado de esa... Acabo de poner una fuente de alimentación nueva, vamos a ver como se comporta ahora. De todas formas:

```
localhost ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.36 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: ATA      WDC WD800JD-00MS Version: 10.0

Serial number:      WD-WMAM9D054040

Device type: disk

Local Time is: Sun Aug  5 17:12:44 2007 ART

Device does not support SMART

Error Counter logging not supported

```

Se ve que no le gusta mucho... Ya veré por que no funciona smartctl.

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Mira a ver si en la BIOS tienes una opción para activar y desactivar el SMART. Muchas placas lo tienen. Asegúrate de que está activado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Mira a ver si en la BIOS tienes una opción para activar y desactivar el SMART. Muchas placas lo tienen. Asegúrate de que está activado.

 

Si señor, ya había revisado eso y está habilitado.

Ahora estoy con una fuente de alimentación 0Km puesta y van un par de horas ya, no he notado nada raro todavía...

Se agradece.

----------

## pcmaster

Me alegro de que se haya solucionado.

De todas formas, habría que seguir investigando por qué no te funciona el SMART, cuando según la página web de smartmontools sí soporta SATA. Intenta actualizar a la última versión, si no la tienes ya instalada. Intenta pasarle el parámetro -d ata  o bien -d sat a ver si lo detecta. Puedes ver más información sobre el tema aquí:

http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/#testinghelp

----------

## zorth

a mi exnovia le paso algo similar. de repente el pc se colgaba y si ponias el oido en el frontal de la torre donde se encontraba el disco duro, aun te daba tiempo a oir la deseceleracion del disco duro... se desaceleraba hasta quedarse... quieto. solucion? reset. el disco se apagaba literalmente hablando.

solucion? disco nuevo. 

saludos.

----------

## gringo

que rendimiento tienes con ese disco duro ? porque pone que está configurado para PIO0  :Shocked: 

Una forma rápida de saber si es el so o el hardware, es o bien probar con un kernel viejo ( uno que tenga los anteriores drivers para los sata/pata p.ej) o simplemente instalando otro so para ver el renidmiento del dd en ese so.

pinta mal de cualquier manera ...

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que rendimiento tienes con ese disco duro ? porque pone que está configurado para PIO0 

 

No me había dado cuenta!

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1142 MB in  2.01 seconds = 569.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.06 seconds =  55.64 MB/sec
```

```
hdparm -cuda /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

```

Parece que usa dma... Por suerte. No me había fijado en eso por que no he notado nada raro en cuanto a rendimiento.

Estoy esperando a que se vuelva a manifestar la falla, si lo vuelve a hacer, voy a repetir estas mismas pruebas.

 *Quote:*   

> a mi exnovia le paso algo similar. de repente el pc se colgaba y si ponias el oido en el frontal de la torre donde se encontraba el disco duro

 

Espero que no sea este el caso... 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Tened en cuenta que hdparm no fue creado para soportar discos sata, y por tanto, la información que nos de (quitando el test de rendimiento, que es simplemente un test de lectura/escritura) no debe tenerse en cuenta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Tened en cuenta que hdparm no fue creado para soportar discos sata, y por tanto, la información que nos de (quitando el test de rendimiento, que es simplemente un test de lectura/escritura) no debe tenerse en cuenta.

 

Gracias a todos por las ideas, debe haber sido la fuente nomás. Va un día entero y no he vuelto a tener problemas... Ahora voy a ver si reparo la otra.

Salud!

----------

